# Sydney - Need Ideas To Keep The Door Open



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I got the new Sydney 31RQS home - What a gorgous TT, however; I think I found one design flaw.

Does anyone know how do you keep the door open while the awning is out? The awning support keeps the door from being fully opened to allow the latch to engauge.
















I was thinking of adding a latch (the ones with a 90 degree bend) on the awning support...this should work







I was hoping for some ideas before I start drilling.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I am trying to picture this and I was hoping you would take a picture. Just as an Idea (because I wouldnt want to drill into my trailer, let alone the exterior of it) what if you got a velcro strap. Wrap it around the awning support when it's open and tie the other end to the door handle. Or just one long strap making one big loop. Just a thought.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thor, you could just place the awning support on the ground, then the door would swing open, or others have tied it off to the awning support, and used the awning support as the hold.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use the awning strap as a door holder. I wrap it around the support a bunch of times and leave enough to tie a loop on the end to put over the door handle.

Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I moved my awning, so I have the same condition. I use a bungee cord to tie it to the awning - no drilling required.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Bungees have worked for me. I usually do put the legs down though.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not drilling holes in my Outback. I usually use a bungee.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> I am trying to picture this and I was hoping you would take a picture. Just as an Idea (because I wouldnt want to drill into my trailer, let alone the exterior of it) what if you got a velcro strap. Wrap it around the awning support when it's open and tie the other end to the door handle. Or just one long strap making one bog loop. Just a thought.


I will take a picture.

Awning leg on the ground. I was hoping to avoid it. For some reason I prefer it attached to the trailer. The bungee cord - How do you prevent the door from rubbing against the awning support?

Thor


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Bungees and pipe foam or swimming noodle with a slit cut in it


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

My sisters SOB has the same problem. They use a swimming noodle to cover the awning arm to protect the door and a bungee cord to hold the door open. Works great for them. (I always wondered why they attached the awning in such a silly place though!







)


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't own a Sydney but a cheap bungee cord with one hook end wrapped around the door handle assembly and the other hook end looped through the awning leg hole works just fine for us.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We added the additional "L" bracket.

Linda


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here are the picss. Sorry about the rotation. For some reason every time I rotate a pic, I cannot get it to post


















Close up of the problem. You can see when the awning is out the door will hit the support before the latch can be used. I was thinking about adding a L latch to the awning support.










Thor


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like Gilligan works in the design department, too. Yeah Thor that is a poor setup. I like the noodle bungee cord solution.
Bob


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

They corrected that on the 32' the awning starts at the fully open swing of the door.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> They corrected that on the 32' the awning starts at the fully open swing of the door.
> 
> John










Now you tell me

Thor


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> They corrected that on the 32' the awning starts at the fully open swing of the door.
> 
> John










Now you tell me

Thor
[/quote]

They moved the door over, different lay out inside!!! Smaller bed room in the back on the crub side!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Looks like Gilligan works in the design department, too. Yeah Thor that is a poor setup. I like the noodle bungee cord solution.
> Bob


That was my thought exactly.......Gilligan is now involved in Design Engineering.....Oh Boy!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll go back to Tims suggestion. Put one leg on the ground. I also never liked doing it but tried it several times last year. I drove 2 stakes thru the hole and actually thought the awning was sturdier with one leg down and one on the trailer than both legs on the trailer. It also beats ducking under or going around it all the time.

John


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

We put the awning leg down on the ground and stake it in. I really don't know what they were thinking when they desgined it that way. I guess the best solution is the automatic awnings that close up automatically when the wind picks up. I can dream.

Anne


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Used to think that way. Dealt with it with bungees the whole first year. Now I love the legs down - I know I'm crazy, but I swear it makes it seem like the area under the awning is bigger.

I can tell you with the legs down and staked to the ground, awning de-flappers, and then the poles staked rope thingy on top of that my awning has been hanging just fine in winds that were ripping my neighbors' awnings to shreds or right off their trailers.











Thor said:


> Awning leg on the ground. I was hoping to avoid it. For some reason I prefer it attached to the trailer. The bungee cord - How do you prevent the door from rubbing against the awning support?
> 
> Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

bmxmom said:


> We put the awning leg down on the ground and stake it in. I really don't know what they were thinking when they desgined it that way. I guess the best solution is the automatic awnings that close up automatically when the wind picks up. I can dream.
> 
> Anne


Can you ever. I like that dream.

I drove by a rv dealer and saw the same design on the Areolight trailer. I will stop by this week and see what ideas they have.









Thor


----------

